# gender selection clinics



## Angelica

Has anyone/Is anyone considering going to a gender selection clinic?
How successful are they? and how pricey?


----------



## babyhopes2010

No i wouldnt personally bcos the egg needs to be fertalised and then tested to select a gender. personally i wouldnt be comfortable with it.

however iv known friends that needed ivf and opted for gender selection x


----------



## motherofboys

I know someone who said that if her 3rd had been a boy she was going to go down that route. Her 3rd was a girl and so was her 4th so she ended up with 2 of each.


----------



## Angelica

was it successful for them babyhopes??


----------



## babyhopes2010

yep but i wouldnt advise it she went abroad as its illegal in UK and most of europe

https://www.babycenter.com/0_choosing-your-babys-sex-what-the-scientists-say_2915.bc?page=2


----------



## Angelica

no success stories from babyandbump??


----------



## Ava Grace

I have looked into this - you can do it in LA but it's 30k! X


----------



## Angelica

really? i read 3k per cycle but cheaper abroad


----------



## babyhopes2010

No its at least 13k and bear in mind they fertalise the egg creating life then destroy the ones of a certain gender. being a christian that wouldnt be something id forgive myself for

BUT i understand the whole gender thing/


----------



## Ava Grace

I think there are cheaper options in Europe but many celebrities and poloticians use the la clinics. I have no problem with it as I understand the yearning for a girl or boy. There is potentially a moral discussion hence it being illegal in the uk and the works would be strange if everyone could chose and I guess it could affect pro creation.
If I had 30k I would be on the plane to LA though I have to say! X


----------



## Angelica

Yeh i dont have 30k so will def be looking into cheaper options in europe
Have to see wat dh says tho as he went in holiday day after scan so we havent had chance to discuss.


----------



## babyhopes2010

ud be paying that in Europe. Europe is not cheap.


----------



## bigmomma74

I looked into this a few years ago. Theres a clinic in Cyprus that were charging around 10 grand a cycle.


----------

